# Help wanted



## sawdust maker (6 Aug 2009)

Hi
Sorry for being so cheeky but I need some help. My wife Rosemary has got this guitar. 






It once belonged to John Walker of the Walker Brothers, 1960s group. She wants me to make a cabinet to display it. I am not that good at designing so I'm after some help. I have quite a bit of Mahogany left over from my last project that I could use. Any ideas?
Paul


----------



## wizer (6 Aug 2009)

Have you tried google image ?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Aug 2009)

How about some dimensions of the guitar?

Or better yet, take Wizer's idea. Those cases look nice.


----------



## sawdust maker (6 Aug 2009)

The guitar is 42" long, 16" wide and 5" deep. The case needs to be able to display photos and the strap. Thans for Wizer's ideas, Rosemary wants something traditiional in style.
Sorry if I appear picky but she must be obeyed! :roll:


----------



## OPJ (6 Aug 2009)

I like wizer's suggestion. I can understand why should would want a 'traditional' design [frame a panel construction?] but, that could compromise the access of light in to the unit. The great thing about the one's wizer has linked to is that they allow light to come in from all angles... Unless you wanted to fit lights inside the unit, of course?


----------



## Tony Spear (13 Aug 2009)

Of course, if you follow Wizer's suggestion of glazing three sides you're going to have to learn how to make "showcase corners"!

Lots of "fun???" :shock: but what could be more traditional? :lol:


----------



## Soulfly (13 Aug 2009)

Make it Easy on Yourself ..get rid of the hideous box idea, just hang it from a secure hook with a bit of cord and you will have No Regrets.


----------



## big soft moose (13 Aug 2009)

Soulfly":2ktnltgo said:


> Make it Easy on Yourself ..get rid of the hideous box idea, just hang it from a secure hook with a bit of cord and you will have No Regrets.



except that his missus is likely to be "Thunderstruck" and will feel that a hook is "Not Enough" , as it is not what she wanted or what he asked for help with , will like chastise him for doing "Somethin Stupid."

like it or not her guitar is going to have to wind up "Livin in a box"


----------



## BigShot (4 Sep 2009)

big soft moose":1u8mq2ti said:


> "Livin in a box"


..."Living in a cardboard box."

Maybe that's the answer - with some suitably hones powers of reason and persuasion the wife could probably be persuarded it was a good thing too...

Did the Walker Brothers ever sing that? Haha.


----------



## maltrout512 (14 Sep 2009)

soulful wrote


> just hang it from a secure hook with a bit of cord and you will have No Regrets.


 :lol: 

bsm wrote


> except that his missus is likely to be "Thunderstruck" and will feel that a hook is "Not Enough" ,



I think you should go up market. Use 2 Brass hooks and woven lambs wool rope, tied in a nice bow. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No getting back to the point, a display case is the way to go. If it wasn't as deep as the ones shown then there is no need to glaze the sides. They will be solid wood.


----------

